# Snails!!!



## Dana and Jay (Dec 27, 2005)

Snails! We Have Snails!!!
I noticed a spot on the glass, when I looked really, really close I realized that it was a snail. I found a another one shortly after. They're both the size of a ball point pen(fine point). Where could they have come from?


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

If you bought live plants they most likely hitchhiked from there. If that's the case, they are malaysian trumpet snails. You can try to take them out one by one, but I had them get a ride on my plants and now my tank is covered with them. They are not harmful and do clean up wastes. They get bigger too, I have a few that have grown to be a centimeter and a half in diameter on their shell.


----------



## Dana and Jay (Dec 27, 2005)

We just noticed three more. Are they gonna take over?


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Well they will probably do their best to take over. Just pick some out when there gets to be too many, or throw in a piece of lettuce and once it gets covered in snails take it out. 

They are not neccesarily MTS. They could be Physa Acuta snails.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Plant hitchhikers are usually pond snails. MTSs generally drop off if you mess with a plant, also they are live bearers so no eggs could have hitched a ride. Easiest way to remove them is use a cleaned out pill container cut or drill some snail-sized holes into it. Add fish food, replace the lid and put the container in the tank. The snails will go into this trap and can be removed easily. Do this every time you get too many of them. Snails are actually not a bad thing in a tank. They help with removal of leftovers and keep the tank healthy. But if there are too many, they could eat your live plants and it becomes unsightly. I added MTSs on purpose, since they are live bearers, they multiply slower and according to how much excess food is available. This gives me a good indication if I over feed or not.
What kind of fish do you have in the tank? Some fish will eat snails. I know clown loaches will, as do gouramis and goldfish.


----------



## squishy (Mar 8, 2007)

well yes they dwould probable come from a plant 
i suggest getting a dojo loach cuz they eat snails also known as weather loaches


----------



## Sue Gremlin (Jan 16, 2007)

Send them to me. For some reason, I'm having trouble finding snails!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

In any event, you'll no doubt be up to your ears in snails in no time flat unless you do something about them. Having a few snails is a good thing in most cases, but they breed like crazy. You might wind up having to remove them by hand every couple of weeks.


----------



## Mew_chan (Jan 28, 2009)

I got lots and lots of little baby red snails in my tank.. they are very cute  and pretty for snails... I really dont mind having them but if they get too out of control I will have to get rid of some...


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

If you ever have an outburst in snails, there are many predators that would gladly make them into small (depending on how many) snacks. My favorite would be the Striped Raphael Catfish. But many loaches will eat them. 

Whatever happens, the best of luck to you and your snail problem 

Hope this helps


----------



## arctic_wave (Jan 22, 2009)

will guppies or cory cats eat them?


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

i think mine are trumpet snails...the gravel in my 33 gallon is packed with em...i cant get rid of em...i've given up...


----------

